# Air Bag Light



## 05altser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey

I have a 05 Altima SE-R.

I'm really into custom car audio and regularly try out new car decks and various other sound equipment. Yesterday I disconnected my Alpine 9857 deck to test my brothers Alpine 9847 deck, after putting my deck back in, my air bag light on the dashboard continusouly flashes (when ignition is on). This always seems to happen after I have car audio related work done - I end up getting the dealership to turn it off whenever it's in for a service. I'm just wondering if anyone knows why this happens or if there is a trick to prevent it.

Thanks, 

-P


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

05altser said:


> Hey
> 
> I have a 05 Altima SE-R.
> 
> ...



Yeah man me too. I use to have a system in my car took it out about 6 months back but I left the amp wires and all the wiring in the car. I was going down the road a couple weeks ago and all of a sudden somke started comming from the dash. I pull over get out and check under the hood and nothing then i check the trunk and there is smoke in there too. there were burn marks where the ground was connected but yeah now my air bag light is on too.


----------

